# 100 Years Ago! Pulling Tree Stumps With Modified Fordson Tractor



## clint53 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 1, 2020)

That’s pretty neat


----------



## capetrees (Nov 1, 2020)

I've always been amazed at HOW these original farmers cut and cleared 100's of thousands of acres of old growth natural forests to establish fields for crops. Usually by hand and with minimal mechanical assistance. 

Simply amazing what they could do back then.


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## clint53 (Nov 5, 2020)

capetrees said:


> I've always been amazed at HOW these original farmers cut and cleared 100's of thousands of acres of old growth natural forests to establish fields for crops. Usually by hand and with minimal mechanical assistance.
> 
> Simply amazing what they could do back then.


Me also. In my life time I have seen to many fields grow up, that I knew where a lot of manual labor was done decades ago to clear them.


----------



## Brad Krause (Nov 5, 2020)

I noticed lots of precautions taken to prevent getting hit by a snapped cable...it's a wonder they got any work done...


----------



## Stonewoodiron (Jul 8, 2021)

clint53 said:


>



Thanks for sharing! Good ol American ingenuity! The music is just right.


----------



## kimosawboy (Aug 1, 2021)

There was also this way..


----------



## clint53 (Aug 21, 2021)

kimosawboy said:


> There was also this way..



I've seen that vid also.


----------

